# Starlings .. You Won't Believe This ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8761390434094738310

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

This video is incredible!!! I've never seen such huge flocks of starlings before. I find that they do gather in large flocks during the fall here and they do these flying formations as well but *NOWHERE NEAR ON THIS SCALE!*  I can't even begin to guess how many birds were gathering in this video.

The way they were swirling and undulating in unison was so neat to see and they did look like a "tornado" of birds.

GREAT FIND TERRY


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is an incredible display and without any crashes. I will have to watch it again.

I particularly loved it when one group dropped into another.


Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's a "USO Show".

(United Starling Organization)

Pidgey


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Nothing warms my heart more than seeing large flocks of starlings. Your probably seeing at least or close to 100,000. Without a doubt there are more sitting in the trees. I have large flocks like that, that fly over my house. The flocks are a mile and a half long and longer. What's really amazing is when a hawk downs one starling these large flocks will go after the hawk. Here is a picture, you'll see in left hand corner of the picture where the circle is the hawk and above is only one flock of starlings. There where two other large flocks also chasing the hawk and what was funny is that poor hawk no matter where it tried to fly the starlings went after it. It'll teach a hawk to go after a starling . I had just bought my camera that day and didn't know how to do a video, otherwise I would of done a video of the starlings chasing the hawk. 









Terry, Thanks for sharing the video. I love seeing large flocks of starlings.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the video & photo Terry & Mary Ann.
They are both quite impressive.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh wow! that was super spectacular. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> It's a "USO Show".
> (United Starling Organization)
> Pidgey


 Too funny!

That is one amazing video! Thanks, Terry!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow! That was spectacular...

Thanks for posting the link Terry!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow! I really enjoyed this show!! Well worth the wait while the video loaded. I echo Brad's comment about them looking like a series of tornados.

Lindi


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That is amazing! I remember reading about mass starling formations before but never saw them in all their glory. AHHHH! Here it is, in Denmark they call it the "Black Sun" http://epod.usra.edu/archive/epodviewer.php3?oid=309856
My local starlings are brave! We put food out for my two feral black cats and the starlings dive down and take their fill before the cats get to it


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Pete! Thanks for that link! I can't even begin to imagine a flock of starlings (or any other bird, for that matter) that numbers a million .. 

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I too couldn't imagine what a flock 1 million strong would look or sound like Terry.
Here are a few pics of some of my starlings pilfering the cats food this afternoon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful starling pics, Pete! They are gorgeous and very smart and cheeky birds!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How funny, Pete! Good for them!  

Mr. Squeaks will sometimes grab an extra bite of cat food IF the cats leave any...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a fantastic living art display! Thanks for sharing it, Terry.  Pete, your starlings are very cheeky indeed, and also very cute.


----------

